# JD 345 Tractor Starts but Stops in Seconds



## tjkveceng (Jul 22, 2013)

I need some help with my 345. It will start but stalls out in 10 to 50 seconds. I can keep it running with carb cleaner, choke does not help. Fuel filter looks OK but hard to tell if it is flowing. I would appreciate any suggestions. 

I am thinking of replacing the lines at this point

Where is the fuel pump? 


All input greatly apprecaited


----------



## graybear0482 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sounds like its in need of a carb clean. It also may need new fuel lines. Check all of those fuel hoses for cracks. If there are any cracks in the hoses, the hoses could be sucking in air. I took my carb to my local dealer and they cleaned it for me for a little bit of nothing. The fuel pump is towards the front of the engine above the muffler guard. New fuel filter too. Hope this helps.


----------

